# Epic Ski Crashes



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Holy fuck the last one really was scary as fuck. Jeeez...mg:


----------



## hot-ice (Nov 6, 2011)

Yeah the last one the guy is very lucky to be alive. My favorite is the one where the guy racks himself on the rainbow rail and gets stuck halfways.:laugh::eusa_clap:

I thought of another one from jackass. Jackass 3.5 Bad Dad - YouTube


----------



## TorpedoVegas (Dec 25, 2011)

You think it's "really funny watching these guys crash"... That's called really bad Karma. You might need to go volunteer at a soup kitchen for a couple of hours to make things right with the universe before you strap into your bindings.

But yeah, the last couple were pretty crazy...ouch


----------



## hot-ice (Nov 6, 2011)

TorpedoVegas said:


> You think it's "really funny watching these guys crash"... That's called really bad Karma. You might need to go volunteer at a soup kitchen for a couple of hours to make things right with the universe before you strap into your bindings.
> 
> But yeah, the last couple were pretty crazy...ouch


I'll agree that a lot of these were pretty serious and not funny, but some of them....:eusa_clap:


----------



## Backcountry (Nov 27, 2012)

The funny ones were when he was like walking on his skis and when he got stuck halfway through the rail!


----------



## Gdog42 (Nov 11, 2012)

This initial crash is simply the most epic ski crash I have ever seen. They just explode and their stuff goes everywhere. By far the best example of a yard sale! :laugh:

I do feel sorry for the woman though, who obviously hurt her leg pretty badly. Not sure about the guy because he isn't in the rest of the video, but hopefully he didn't hurt himself too badly.
This kind of stuff is always funny until the consequences arrive. I hope they both ended up ok and didn't suffer any long-term crap after this.

Stupid Skier Gets In The Way - YouTube


----------



## Efilnikufesin (Oct 8, 2011)

Should check out some of the hotshots trying to jump the rocks on Tuckerman's Ravine headwall. Skiis, poles and arms and legs flying everywhere. Train wreck in the watching.

Edit, here's a link to a few good ones:






Bad karma, eh. If there was no bad karma I wouldn't have any at all.


----------



## Gdog42 (Nov 11, 2012)

Efilnikufesin said:


> Should check out some of the hotshots trying to jump the rocks on Tuckerman's Ravine headwall. Skiis, poles and arms and legs flying everywhere. Train wreck in the watching.
> 
> Edit, here's a link to a few good ones:
> 
> ...


Nice! Funny how the snowboarders didn't seem to have problems in that yet the skiers were all over the place. They have more to worry about: 2 skis and 2 poles, whereas we only have to be concerned about the position of 1 board.

All these videos make me wonder why they tell us we need a leash to prevent a "runaway board" when skiers are the ones whose shit goes everywhere.:icon_scratch:
I just ignore those guys anyway. At some places here in MI they actually make it mandatory for snowboarders. This makes perfect sense for their step-in rental boards, which would freeze up and wouldn't click to my boots years ago when I used them. But my board and all other non-rentals have strap-in bindings, so I always just put my front pant leg over my binding straps so the can't see that there isn't a leash. 

Man, I wish I lived out west somewhere.


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

TorpedoVegas said:


> You think it's "really funny watching these guys crash"... That's called really bad Karma. You might need to go volunteer at a soup kitchen for a couple of hours to make things right with the universe before you strap into your bindings.
> 
> But yeah, the last couple were pretty crazy...ouch


You joking? The last two were the only ones even close to serious. And out of those only Simon got hurt.


----------



## Efilnikufesin (Oct 8, 2011)

Gdog42 said:


> Nice! Funny how the snowboarders didn't seem to have problems in that yet the skiers were all over the place. They have more to worry about: 2 skis and 2 poles, whereas we only have to be concerned about the position of 1 board.
> 
> All these videos make me wonder why they tell us we need a leash to prevent a "runaway board" when skiers are the ones whose shit goes everywhere.:icon_scratch:
> I just ignore those guys anyway. At some places here in MI they actually make it mandatory for snowboarders. This makes perfect sense for their step-in rental boards, which would freeze up and wouldn't click to my boots years ago when I used them. But my board and all other non-rentals have strap-in bindings, so I always just put my front pant leg over my binding straps so the can't see that there isn't a leash.
> ...



Must be a skier taping, because he seems to cut off every snowboarder looking like they are nailing the jump till it's cut off.


----------



## TorpedoVegas (Dec 25, 2011)

ThunderChunky said:


> You joking? The last two were the only ones even close to serious. And out of those only Simon got hurt.


Pick up a dictionary and look up "Karma"... Not sure what you read into that but it's pretty basic. I could care less if you find crashes funny, I laugh at the misfortune of others all the time. I probably wouldn't do it on a public forum though, because there's always the chance you might end up leaving the slopes on a stretcher next time out and I'll be the guy telling you to go back to the dictionary and look up "Irony"


----------



## Efilnikufesin (Oct 8, 2011)

TorpedoVegas said:


> Pick up a dictionary and look up "Karma"... Not sure what you read into that but it's pretty basic. I could care less if you find crashes funny, I laugh at the misfortune of others all the time. I probably wouldn't do it on a public forum though, because there's always the chance you might end up leaving the slopes on a stretcher next time out and I'll be the guy telling you to go back to the dictionary and look up "Irony"


Someone's got some sand in their vagina me thinks.


----------



## MarshallV82 (Apr 6, 2011)

Are there still resorts that require use of a leash? 

If a liftie ever told me buy one of those before I could ride up I'd beat the shit out of him.


----------



## TorpedoVegas (Dec 25, 2011)

Efilnikufesin said:


> Someone's got some sand in their vagina me thinks.


The sand keeps me warm, reminds me of the beach


----------



## Efilnikufesin (Oct 8, 2011)

TorpedoVegas said:


> The sand keeps me warm, reminds me of the beach


Don't fall asleep when high tide comes in, crams tons of sand in the vagina.


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

You're retarded aren't you?


----------



## Gdog42 (Nov 11, 2012)

You guys are both funny! 
You both have good comebacks! :eusa_clap:


----------



## Gdog42 (Nov 11, 2012)

MarshallV82 said:


> Are there still resorts that require use of a leash?
> 
> If a liftie ever told me buy one of those before I could ride up I'd beat the shit out of him.


Yeah, there are still some in MI, as far as I know. The lift operators around here are sometimes kinda grumpy and intimidating and usually look at whoever's getting on the lift next to check they have their ticket and sometimes a leash. I had strapped in on the lift once and when I got off I was stopped by this old asshole operator who told me that I'm not allowed to do that; and said if I did it again I'd be banned or have my ticket revoked or something. Yet he happened to be smoking and droping all his cigarette butts on the exit ramp of the lift. 
Now my board is addicted to nicotine and I can't get it to quit smoking!

The lifties in CO were the complete opposite though. Every one of them were social, younger, smiled and tried to make conversation. Some of them were wearing snowboard boots and had their boards by the operating station. Being snowboarders is probably why they had their typical awesome attitudes. I do know some skiers who are just as nice, but most I've met are serious. 
I wish all lifties were like the ones I met in CO.


----------



## Gdog42 (Nov 11, 2012)

This isn't really a ski crash but I think it's close enough!:laugh:

Ski-lift depants humiliated skiier - National sex scandal | Examiner.com


----------



## hot-ice (Nov 6, 2011)

Gdog42 said:


> This initial crash is simply the most epic ski crash I have ever seen. They just explode and their stuff goes everywhere. By far the best example of a yard sale! :laugh:
> 
> I do feel sorry for the woman though, who obviously hurt her leg pretty badly. Not sure about the guy because he isn't in the rest of the video, but hopefully he didn't hurt himself too badly.
> This kind of stuff is always funny until the consequences arrive. I hope they both ended up ok and didn't suffer any long-term crap after this.
> ...


Yea, major yard sale there! That probably left a mark.


----------



## hot-ice (Nov 6, 2011)

Gdog42 said:


> Yeah, there are still some in MI, as far as I know. The lift operators around here are sometimes kinda grumpy and intimidating and usually look at whoever's getting on the lift next to check they have their ticket and sometimes a leash. I had strapped in on the lift once and when I got off I was stopped by this old asshole operator who told me that I'm not allowed to do that; and said if I did it again I'd be banned or have my ticket revoked or something. Yet he happened to be smoking and droping all his cigarette butts on the exit ramp of the lift.
> Now my board is addicted to nicotine and I can't get it to quit smoking!
> 
> The lifties in CO were the complete opposite though. Every one of them were social, younger, smiled and tried to make conversation. Some of them were wearing snowboard boots and had their boards by the operating station. Being snowboarders is probably why they had their typical awesome attitudes. I do know some skiers who are just as nice, but most I've met are serious.
> I wish all lifties were like the ones I met in CO.


I've never had anyone ask me to put a leash on, but I carry one in my pocket just in case. It's dumb that you would have to though with modern strap in bindings.


----------



## DrnknZag (Feb 7, 2010)

My fav by far.......


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

Lmfao:laugh: That guy fucking flew.


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

This one is great.


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

If it worked.....


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

ThunderChunky said:


> If it worked.....


fixed that


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

ThunderChunky said:


> This one is great.


Bet _that_ left a mark.


----------



## eli783 (Oct 24, 2012)

DrnknZag said:


> My fav by far.......


laughed soooo hard after that one. That dude was flyinggg


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

DrnknZag said:


> My fav by far.......


...*Oh SHIT!!!* _That_ made my butthole pucker!!! :blink: Good thing he went all the way over! Thought he was gonna come down on his neck,..



Donutz said:


> bet _that_ left a mark.


...And Yes!!! I'll bet it _did_!! :dizzy:

[edit]
...what exactly _would_ you call a"Belly Flop" in POW?? A Belly _FLOOF_??? :dunno:


----------



## Efilnikufesin (Oct 8, 2011)

This one cracks me up when I watch it. Snowboarder, but eh.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

chomps1211 said:


> ...what exactly _would_ you call a"Belly Flop" in POW?? A Belly _FLOOF_??? :dunno:


Cab snow angel.


----------

